# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΣΙΩΠΗΡΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΛΑΣ

## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - 2/6/2010
http://www.strayshelp.gr/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=66

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΣΙΩΠΗΡΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΛΕΣ/ SILENT PROTEST AGAINST ANIMAL POISONING

Σάββατο 26/6/2010

Καθώς οι πρώτες φόλες του Ιουνίου ξεκίνησαν στην Κω και την Λέσβο, ενόψει επισκεπτών, ενώνουμε τις δυνάμεις μας όλοι οι φιλόζωοι, σε κάθε γειτονιά και κάθε πόλη της Ελλάδας.

Στις 8 το βράδυ και για μια ώρα, όλοι εμείς θα συγκεντρωθούμε έξω από τα Δημαρχεία της περιοχής μας.

1.Ντυμένοι με μαύρα ρούχα και συνοδευόμενοι από τα σκυλιά μας

θα διαμαρτυρηθούμε σιωπηρά στη μνήμη όσων ζώων έφυγαν από τη ζωή λόγω δηλητηρίασης, πράξης παράνομης σύμφωνα με το νόμο αλλά και ανήθικης.

2.Κεράκια σε σχήμα STOP θα τοποθετηθούν στην είσοδο κάθε Δημαρχείου από τους φιλόζωους που θα αναλάβουν να συντονίσουν την διαμαρτυρία στην περιοχή τους.

3. Στις 9 το βράδυ θα διαβαστεί ταυτόχρονα σε όλες τις περιοχές, η προσευχή που βλέπετε παρακάτω και την οποία μπορείτε να τυπώσετε και να μοιράσετε σε συμμετέχοντες και περαστικούς.

Μετά την ανάγνωση της προσευχής θα λήξει η διαμαρτυρία.

* Απαιτούμε να δράσει η Πολιτεία και να θεσπίσει αυστηρότερους νόμους σχετικά με το δηλητηριασμό των ζώων.
* Απαιτούμε από τα Δημαρχεία να τηρούν τα προγράμματα στειρώσεων και φροντίδας των αδέσποτων και από την Αστυνομία να αναλάβουν τις υποχρεώσεις τους για τις περιπτώσεις καταγγελίας δηλητηρίασης ζώων.
* Απαιτούμε να σταματήσει η απάνθρωπη αυτή τακτική εξόντωσης αδέσποτων και οικόσιτων ζώων από οποιονδήποτε, ανεξαιρέτως. Οι τουρίστες δεν ενοχλούνται από τα αδέσποτα, αλλά από τα πτώματα! Και εμείς ενοχλούμαστε για τον πόνο που προκαλείται στα ζώα.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συντονίσετε την διαμαρτυρία στην περιοχή σας:

-Ενημερώστε φίλους και γνωστούς για να συμμετάσχουν στη διαμαρτυρία

-Αγοράστε όλοι μαζί μερικά κεράκια ρεσώ για να τα στήσετε σε σχήμα STOP

-Τυπώστε την προσευχή ώστε να την έχουν όλοι και να την διαβάσουν δυνατά

-Εξηγήστε στον κόσμο που θα περνά γιατί διαμαρτυρόμαστε

-Στείλτε το Δ.Τ. σε τοπικά ΜΜΕ (κανάλια,περιοδικά,ραδιόφω  ο)

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ: info@strayshelp.gr

ΥΛΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ: ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΡΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΦΟΛΑ,
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gi ... 0573387..1

katoikidiolover@yahoo.com


H ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ:

( © Ρίτσα Ανεστοπούλου )

Κι εγώ έμεινα μόνος και ανήμπορος να περιμένω το τέλος.

Με όλη μας τη δύναμη,

απελευθερωμένοι από κάθε φόβο,

βιώνοντας αυτή την αναλγησία,

η στεναχώρια μας ξεχειλίζει και αυξάνεται,

για κάποιους ξεχωριστούς και υπέροχους,

που ταξίδεψαν χωρίς κίνδυνο,

αλλά αντιμετώπισαν το θάνατο, με ένα ρεζιλεμένο τρόπο,

που έγιναν αστραπή και κεραυνός,

να μας υπενθυμίσουν ότι αυτό πρέπει να πάρει τέλος

και μετά φωτεινά αστέρια, όπως τους άξιζε.

Δεν αντέχω στη σκέψη ότι κάποιοι χάνονται μάταια,

γιατί απαίσιοι αποφασίζουν το τέλος τους.

Φωνάζω αλλά δεν με ακούει κανείς,

δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε άλλο,

εναποθέτω τις ελπίδες μου σε μια θεϊκή δύναμη,

γιατί είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να αποδόσει δικαιοσύνη

και ο κόσμος ίσως γίνει καλύτερος και πιο υποφερτός.

----
SILENT PROTEST AGAINST ANIMAL POISONING
26/6/10, 20:00, OUTSIDE CITY HALLS IN GREECE.
1. WEAR BLACK CLOTHES AND TAKE YOUR DOG(S) WITH YOU.
2. PUT CANDLES OUTSIDE THE CITY HALL SHAPING THE WORD ''STOP''
3. AT 21:00 READ (GREEK ONLY) THE PRAY - END OF PROTEST

(http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131998323481727)

----------


## sword13

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!
κριμα ομως γιατι στις 26/6 θα ειμαι στο χωριο μου, ομως θα δωσω την προσευχη  στον ξαδελφο μου, ο οποιος σιγουρα θα παραστει στην συγγεντρωση!...
δεν το χωραει ο νουσ μου , πως παλιανθρωποι  ::  
, παρ' ολα αυτα που εχουν κανει στον καποτε υπεροχο αυτο πλανητη, σκωτωνουν (με δολιο τροπο) ζωα τα οποια ειτε δεν τους πηραξαν ποτε ή αυθηνοντε οι ιδιοι που ειναι στον δρομο  ::  ...!

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

δεν πειραζει που θα εισαι στο χωριο σου!! η διαμαρτυρια ειναι για ΟΛΑ τα δημαρχεια της Ελλαδας! εκτος κι αν εισαι ο μονος στο χωριο σου που θα λαβει μερος...οποτε ειναι λιγο δυσκολο... ουτε εγω θα πηγαινα αν ειμουν η μονη!
μπορεις ομως να μαζεψεις κοσμο, οσους μπορεις και να πατε ολοι! οποτε ολα καλα!  :Happy:  
αν δε μπορεις παντως προωθησε το οοοοσο μπορεις!!!!!!!!!
και συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λες....τα καημενα τα πλασματακια τι φταινε......  :sad: 
ευτυχως που ειμαστε και εμεις οι λιγοι που ολο και κατι κανουμε!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Αυτό ακριβώς!
Στην ουσία αυτό είναι ένα κάλεσμα-πρόσκληση για να διοργανωθούν αντίστοιχες εκδηλώσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Εγώ θα χαρώ πολύ να δω φωτογραφίες και στιγμιότυπα απο όσους παραστούν!

----------


## vas

και διαμαρτηρία κατά των πετ σοπ
http://strayshelp.gr/index.php?option=c ... emid=66%3B

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

και στη διαμαρτυρια για τα πετ σοπσ θα ειμαι!  :Happy: 
ομως παιδια.... να ρωτησω κατι. τι ειναι αυτη η "πανσπισιστικη"... τι σημαινει αυτο;;; ειναι και δυσκολη λεξη, ακομα δεν την εχω μαθει, ολο λαθος τη λεω και πεθαινω στο γελιο! :Ρ

----------


## angelfarm

1ον....δεν ειναι ολα τα πετ σοπ ιδια!!!ας μην  αμαυρωνουμε τους καλους και ας μην βαζουμε στο ιδιο τσουβαλι και τους Ανθρωπους που ειναι κτητορες τετοιων μαγαζιων.!!

2ον...αυτο που χρειαζομαστε ειναι να γινει αγωνας για την διορθωση της εγωπαθειας της φιληδονιας της φιλο-υλιστικης συμπεριφορας μας.....και ολα τα αλλα ερχονται ......
ασ γινουμε πρωτα Ανθρωποι και οτι θα ερθει και ο σεβασμος και αγαπη προς την ολη την κτιση αυτο εξυπακουεται...ας μην ξεκιναμε θελοντας να πουμε κατι που για μας ειναι κατι το οποιο πρεπει να διορθωθει σε ωτα κουφα.....ματαιος κοπος ...ας δωσουμε το παραδειγμα εμεις με πραξεις ουσιαστικες .......και οχι πορειες...(επειδη ειναι τελευταιως στη μοδα...)

3ον...η Λεσβος ειναι ενα νησι που εχει βγαλει ανθρωπους των γραμματων και των  τεχνων παρα πολλους....απο την σαπφω τον μυριβιλλη τον ελυτη τον θεοφιλο τον τεριαντ και αλλους πολλους...καθως και 24 Αγιοι της Εκκλησιας μας εζησαν και αγιασαν εκει......ο πολιτισμος μεγαλος και πλουσιος και απο λιγοστα περιστατικα (φολες)ανεγκεφαλων δεν μπορει να κριθει ολη η νησος και οι πραγματικα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ κατοικοι της..!!!!!!!!!!!

ευχαριστω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Άγγελε δεν είναι όλα τα πετ σοπ ίδια, αλλά από τη στιγμή που το 95% εισάγουν από puppy mills, εμπορεύονται και εκμεταλλεύονται ζώα χωρίς να τους παρέχουν τα στοιχειώδη, είναι δικαίωμα αυτών που διαφωνούν να διαμαρτυρηθούν!
Αν ζούσα σε μια χώρα που σέβεται τα ζώα, το ίδιο και οι έμποροι, ειλικρινά δε θα με πείραζε να αγοράζω γιατί θα έλεγα, μου το φρόντισε, το περιποιήθηκε, αξίζει να πληρώσω για τον κόπο του ανθρώπου. Όπως κάνουμε με τους σωστούς εκτροφείς!
Όσο για τις πορείες, συμφωνώ, είμαι πιο πολύ της πράξης. Αλλά μέσα από μια πορεία στην οποία θα μοιραστούν φυλλάδια και οι περαστικοί θα ρωτάνε γιατί γίνεται, μπορεί πολύς περισσότερος κόσμος να κάνει πράξη αυτό που φωνάζει η πορεία! Γιατί θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι τα άτομα που θα πάνε στην πορεία είναι προφανώς κατά των πετ σοπ, άρα δεν αγοράζουν ζώα. Άρα έχουν ήδη περάσει στην πράξη! Και απλώς είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει ευρέως γνωστό. Αυτό είναι για μένα η πορεία! Δε γίνεται για αυτούς που την κάνουν, αυτοί ήδη ξέρουν, γίνεται για να μάθουν κι άλλοι  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

> ας δωσουμε το παραδειγμα εμεις με πραξεις ουσιαστικες .......και οχι πορειες...(επειδη ειναι τελευταιως στη μοδα...)


Για μένα πράξεις ουσιαστικές, μιας και το αναφέρει ο Άγγελος, είναι καταγγελίες άφοβα κάθε φορά που βρίσκουμε φόλα ή δηλητηριασμένο ζώο, και καμία αγορά ζώου από πετ σοπ! Σε σκύλου-γάτας αγορά είμαι απολύτως και καθέτως αντίθετη, κι από το καλύτερο πετ να είναι. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες αδέσποτα (αλλά και καλά εκτροφεία αν θέλουμε ράτσα οπωσδήποτε)!
Για αγορά πουλιών ή μικρότερων ζώων, αν δε βρίσκουμε σωστό εκτροφέα και πρέπει να πάμε σε μαγαζί, τότε να αγοράζουμε μόνο από μαγαζιά που εμφανώς προσέχουν και φροντίζουν τα ζώα, διατηρούν λίγα, τα ζώα είναι υγιή και η καλοπέρασή τους βγάζει μάτι!  :: 

Και είπαμε... Ναι και στην πορεία, γιατί δεν είναι παρά η γνωστοποίηση της πράξης λίγων που θέλουν να δώσουν το παράδειγμα σε πολλούς!

----------


## angelfarm

αντιγονη ολοι σημερον ειμαστε σε θεση να εχουμε προσβαση σε οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια(κοινωνια πληροφοριας)....οι πορειες μονο συγχυση προσφερουν...........
οι καταγγελειες ειναι η αισχατη λυση.........πρεπει κατ εμε να μην κανουν ο,τι κανουν στα ζωα ιδιωτες οι εμποροι οχι απο φοβο μην καταγγελθουν αλλα απο αγαπη σεβασμο και υγεια συνειδηση.....
αυτο για να επιτευχθει πρεπει να υπαρξουμε αλλιως ως κοινωνια.....οι πορειες δι εμε ειναι μια λυση που μπορουν να την χρησιμοποιησουν ανθρωποι που δεν ξερουν να συζητουν ,δεν ξερουν να προσπαθουν να αλλαξουν πρωτα αυτοι και μετα να αλλαξουν και τους αλλους με μεσα ανθρωπινα και θεμιτα.....τιποτα δεν γινεται με το ζορι...!!!υπαρχουν προβληματα που πρεπει να διορθωθουν σε επιπεδο ιδιοσυγκρασιας -τροπου ζωης-αντιληψης....ο σεβασμος στα ζωα εσυνεπαγεται της αυτης διορθωσης....το προβλημα δεν ειναι η ελλειψη σεβασμου στα ζωα....αλλα στην ουσιωδη νοηματοδωτηση της ζωης μας.......
οχι λοιπον στην πορεια.....αλλα στην πορεια μας για αλλαγη της κοινωνιας μας ξεκινωντας απο εμας.......

----------


## Antigoni87

Απλώς βρε Άγγελε μιλάς συνεχώς για νοηματοδότηση στη ζωή μας, πορεία προς καλύτερη κοινωνία και βελτίωση ιδιοσυγκρασίας-τρόπου σκέψης. Φοβάμαι ότι δεν ακούω κάποια _λύση_ όμως. Αυτά είναι τα ιδανικά, τι καλά που θα ήταν να γινόμασταν αύριο όλοι έτσι. Αλλά ακούω ένα "αν" και ένα "θα" χωρίς προτάσεις. Μια πρόταση είναι αυτή που έκανα παραπάνω πχ. Καταγγελίες σε περιστατικά φόλας και όχι αγορά ζώων από πετ σοπ. Εσύ τι προτείνεις; Ρητορικό το ερώτημα, άλλωστε αρχίζουμε να βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος και θα μας μαλώσουν! Όμως ακούω μόνο για το τι θα ήταν ιδανικό, ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από εμάς κτλ, όχι τι κάνουμε για να πετύχουμε αυτό το ιδανικό. Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ; Σα να λέμε "πληρωνόμαστε ψίχουλα, είμαστε άνεργοι, και παρ' όλα αυτά τα πάντα ακριβαίνουν" και η απάντηση: "πρέπει να αλλάξουμε ιδιοσυγκρασία και να νοηματοδοτήσουμε αλλιώς τη ζωή μας για να λυθεί αυτό". Λάθος κατ' εμέ. Θα απαντούσα πιο άμεσα "μποϊκοτάζ στα ακριβά προϊόντα από όλους για να πέσουν οι τιμές". 
Όμως επειδή δεν υπάρχουμε _αλλιώς_ ως κοινωνία, αλλά _έτσι_, πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε γι' αυτό που είμαστε τώρα. Εγώ από το ίντερνετ και την τηλεόραση μόνο, νιώθω ότι γίνομαι φυτό, (παρα)πληροφορούμαι αλλά δεν δρω.
Μια ειρηνική πορεία για τα ζώα δε βρίσκω πώς θα προκαλέσει σύγχυση. Δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε το να εκφραζόμαστε ελεύθερα εκτός ίντερνετ. Τα ζώα δεν έχουν φωνή, ποιος θα μιλήσει γι' αυτά;

----------


## vas

Νομίζω οτι έχουμε παρεξηγήσει λίγο τον όρο "πορεία", υπάρχουν οι ειρηνικές πορείες και οι πορείες που πάνε και σπανε *και* μαγαζια απλών πολιτών (που στο κάτω κάτω εκείνοι δε φταίνε σε τπτ,αυτοκαταστρεφόμαστε δλδ),δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να πεις "οχι" σε μια πορεία που:
-τα αιτήματα της δεν είναι απλα δίκαια,θα έπρεπε να εννοούνται και αυτό το ελληνικό κράτος οχι μόνο το αγνοεί,αλλά και το καλύπτει[άλλωστε τα πετ σοπς βγάζουν λεφτά,ποιος "δυνατος" θα κάτσει να σκεφτεί ή να ψάξει πως μεγαλώνουν αυτά τα κουτάβια?βλεπουν όμορφες και εξωτερικά περιποιημενες φάτσες και λενε "τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά?"(ή και δε λένε τπτ),οι φιλοζωικές δε βγάζουν όσα λεφτά βγάζουν τα πετ για να τις ακούσει κάποιος,ίσα ίσα ξοδέβουν πολλά περισσότερα,αυτό σημαίνει οτι κάποιος πρέπει να αντιδράσει,και επειδή κανένας μας απο το σπίτι του δε μπορεί να ταρακουνήσει τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό ανθρώπων γι'αυτο διαμαρτηρόμαστε στο δρόμο],ξέρετε ποσες καταγγελίες έχουν γίνει σε αυτη τη μια τη γνωστή την τεράστια αλυσίδα πετ που έχει υποκαταστήματα σε όλη την ελλάδα?(δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρω όνομα βέβαια αλλα νομίζω όλοι ξέρετε σε ποια αναφέρομαι)και δεν έγινε τίποτα,ΓΙΑΤΙ?γιατι ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοι οι δικαστές που θα σκεφτούν τις ψυχές που πωλούνται πίσω απο τις βιτρίνες,συνεπώς πρέπει ο κόσμος να ξυπνήσει και να σταματήσει να αγοράσει για να καταλάβουν οτι πια "τέλος το παραμυθάκι" και να σταματήσουν να απευθύνονται σε εμπορους ψυχών
-θα βοηθήσεις ουσιαστικά τα κουτάβια αλλά και όσους σκέφτονται να πάρουν κουτάβι,τα κουτάβια στο να σταματήσουν να ζουν σε τέτοιες συνθήκες,και τους ανθρώπους στο να συνειδητοποιήσουν τι κάνουν και..ξέρεις τι?80% των πιθανοτήτων όταν πάρεις σκύλο απο πετ είναι να αρρωστήσει και επειδή και εγώ έκανα αυτο το λάθος,το μέγα λάθος,γιατι τότε δεν ξέραμε-και δε το κρύβω,το λεω και το δηλώνω,*έχω ένα σκύλο απο puppy mill*- και επειδή έχω ξοδέψει πολλά περισσότερα απο τα  χρήματα που θα έδινα στον εκτροφέα για διάφορες ανάγκες του σκύλου(του σκύλου που αν αγοραζόταν απο εκτροφείο κατα 80% δε θα είχε τις αρρώστιες που μου παρουσίασε και μάλιστα σε μικρή ηλικία) δεν πιστεύω οτι το οικονομικό είναι το θέμα.Θελω να πω..είναι λογικό να δώσεις 300 ευρώ για την αγορά γλιτώνοντας τα 800 του εκτροφείου και μετά να πληρώσεις 1000 για κληρονομικές αρρώστιες?απο εκει που ο εκτροφεας αν είναι σωστός το κουτάβι θα έχει ελάχιστο ποσοστό να αρρωστήσει απο κληρονομική αρρώστια?δε νομίζω.

----------


## vagelis76

> 1ον....δεν ειναι ολα τα πετ σοπ ιδια!!!ας μην  αμαυρωνουμε τους καλους και ας μην βαζουμε στο ιδιο τσουβαλι και τους Ανθρωπους που ειναι κτητορες τετοιων μαγαζιων.!!
> 
> 2ον...αυτο που χρειαζομαστε ειναι να γινει αγωνας για την διορθωση της εγωπαθειας της φιληδονιας της φιλο-υλιστικης συμπεριφορας μας.....και ολα τα αλλα ερχονται ......
> ασ γινουμε πρωτα Ανθρωποι και οτι θα ερθει και ο σεβασμος και αγαπη προς την ολη την κτιση αυτο εξυπακουεται...ας μην ξεκιναμε θελοντας να πουμε κατι που για μας ειναι κατι το οποιο πρεπει να διορθωθει σε ωτα κουφα.....ματαιος κοπος ...ας δωσουμε το παραδειγμα εμεις με πραξεις ουσιαστικες .......και οχι πορειες...(επειδη ειναι τελευταιως στη μοδα...)
> 
> 3ον...η Λεσβος ειναι ενα νησι που εχει βγαλει ανθρωπους των γραμματων και των  τεχνων παρα πολλους....απο την σαπφω τον μυριβιλλη τον ελυτη τον θεοφιλο τον τεριαντ και αλλους πολλους...καθως και 24 Αγιοι της Εκκλησιας μας εζησαν και αγιασαν εκει......ο πολιτισμος μεγαλος και πλουσιος και απο λιγοστα περιστατικα (φολες)ανεγκεφαλων δεν μπορει να κριθει ολη η νησος και οι πραγματικα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ κατοικοι της..!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ευχαριστω.



Άγγελε ζέις στη Μυτιλήνη  και είσαι τόσο σίγουρος για το τι γίνεται εκεί με της φόλες??????Και ποτέ δε κρίνεται ένα νησί από μεμονωμένες κινήσεις ανεγκέφαλων ανθρώπων ...εκτός αν γίνεται με κάποιο σκοπό(δυσφήμηση).
Χτές έμαθα οτι στα 200 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου είχαν σκορπίσει φόλες σε ένα χωράφι που χρησιμοποιούν οι περίοικοι για πάρκινγκ και για να βγάζουν τα σκυλιά τους για κατούρημα....και μάλιστα απέναντι από το Αστυνομικό τμήμα της πόλης.....
Δε θα πούμε οτι όλοι οι κάτοικοι της παλιάς πόλης μισούν τα σκυλιά και τα φολιάζουν?????Απλά κάποια θεία ενοχλήθηκε από το σκύλο που της κατούρησε την είσοδο ή γυρνώντας από το μανάβη πάτησε καμιά"τούρτα " τετράποδου  ::  .....παρανοϊκό αλλά συμβαίνει   :eek:

----------


## Niva2gr

Επειδή πάλι το θέμα γύρισε στη θεωρία και η παρούσα συζήτηση έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο με πράξη, θα ήθελα να γράψουν εδώ όσοι ξέρουν ποιές πόλεις θα λάβουν στα σίγουρα μέρος σε αυτή την κίνηση, για να μπορέσουμε να προωθήσουμε το γεγονός οργανωμένα και με σωστό τρόπο.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ - Προφίλ Ritsa Anestopoulou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΓΕΡΑΚΑ - Προφίλ Adespota Zwa A

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - Προφίλ Dimitris Seintaridis
-ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ - Προφίλ Vasw Tsaouli

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟ0ΝΙΚΗΣ - Προφίλ Aliki Roussou. Thessaloniki CatGroup
και ΕΥΟΣΜΟΥ -Προφίλ Nikol Tsan

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟΥ - Προφίλ Strayshelp Greece

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ - Προφίλ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ "ΚΙΒΩΤΟΣ" ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ -Προφίλ Tolis Sketos

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Fragoula Dourmoussi

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - Προφίλ Efi Simaioforidou

το προφιλ διπλα απο καθε δημαρχειο ειναι το προφιλ αυτου που ανελαβε τη διοργανωση της διαμαρτυριας. μπορειτε οσοι εχετε facebook να στειλετε μηνυμα στο προφιλ του χρηστη που αντοιστιχει στο δημο που επιλεξατε και να δηλωσετε συμμετοχη! 
φυσικα γινεται και χωρις facebook, απλα την προγραμματισμενη ωρα θα πατε στο δημαρχειο σας  :Happy: 

σε περιπτωση που δεν εχετε καποιο απο τα παραπανω δημαρχεια κοντα σας, μπορειτε να διοργανωσετε εσεις τη διαμαρτυρια για το συγκεκριμενο δημαρχειο!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Προσπαθούμε και εμείς στη Λιβαδειά να κάνουμε κάτι, αλλά προς το παρόν μόνο 2 άτομα μπορούμε να βρεθούμε! Όλοι οι άλλοι βρίσκουν ένα σωρρό δικαιολογίες...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χλόη!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

υποχρεωση μου!  :Happy:  
ο,τι καινουργιο θα το συμπληρωνω  :Happy:

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ!!

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ & ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (ΖΩΟΦΟΡΟΣ)
Κ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ- πληροφορίες στο EMAIL mhoustoulaki@yahoo.gr

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ

10/6/2010-ΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ (Στείλτε pm στα προφίλ για συνεννόηση ή μπείτε στα events..)


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (θα συμμετάσχει κ η Ζωοφιλική Ενωση Ηλιούπολης εκεί) - Προφίλ Ritsa Anestopoulou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΓΕΡΑΚΑ - Προφίλ Adespota Zwa A
& ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ - Προφίλ Μαρίζα Κόντου
ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - Προφίλ Dimitris Seintaridis
-ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ - Προφίλ Vasw Tsaouli

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ - Προφίλ ACHAIC SOCIETY FOR THE CARE OF ANIMALS, PATRAS GREECE

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟ0ΝΙΚΗΣ - Προφίλ Aliki Roussou. Thessaloniki CatGroup
και ΕΥΟΣΜΟΥ -Προφίλ Nikol Tsan

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Xristos Tsavos

ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ - Στο παλιό Δημαρχείο (τώρα ΚΕΠ) - πληροφορίες ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΖΩΩΝ ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Προφίλ Vanessa Mel & Πηνελόπη Φλαούνα

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟΥ - Προφίλ Strayshelp Greece

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΩ - Προφίλ Susan Mc Grane

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ - Πληροφ [email:3s1va7qh]dianaparasxi@yahoo.gr[/email:3s1va7qh]
Ζακυνθινός Όμιλος Μέριμνας Ζώων

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΥ - Προφίλ φιλοζωικός Ναυπλίου ΟΙ ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΟΙ
ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Filozoikos Nea Filadelphia / Friends of Animals NF

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ - Προφίλ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ "ΚΙΒΩΤΟΣ" ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ -Προφίλ Tolis Sketos

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΗΦΙΣΣΙΑΣ- Προφίλ Milena Peklari-Manola

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Fragoula Dourmoussi

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - Προφίλ Efi Simaioforidou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ & ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (ΖΩΟΦΟΡΟΣ)
Κ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ- πληροφορίες στο EMAIL [email:3s1va7qh]mhoustoulaki@yahoo.gr[/email:3s1va7qh]

****ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΄Η ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΜΕ Κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΑΣ...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΩΝ
τις βαζω παλι συνολικα απο κατω


13/6/2010-ΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ (Στείλτε pm στα προφίλ για συνεννόηση ή μπείτε στα events..)

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΧΑΡΤΗ ΣΤΟ
http://www.strayshelp.gr/index.php?o...pper&Itemid=91

video promo
http://www.adespoto.tv/watch_video.p...7b6ebbc88112b6

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (θα συμμετάσχει κ η Ζωοφιλική Ενωση Ηλιούπολης εκεί) - Προφίλ Ritsa Anestopoulou
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 4287799395

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΓΕΡΑΚΑ - Προφίλ Adespota Zwa A
& ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ
email lefkaditi_vivi@hotmail.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...1783881&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ - Προφίλ ΜΑΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΣΟΥΜΑΣ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...9731012&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΩΝ - Προφίλ Prokopi Vana
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0971443&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ - Προφίλ Μαρίζα Κόντου

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - Προφίλ Dimitris Seintaridis
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 658&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΥ - Προφίλ Vasw Tsaouli
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 032&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ - Προφίλ ACHAIC SOCIETY FOR THE CARE OF ANIMALS, PATRAS GREECE
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0554340&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ - Προφίλ Aliki Roussou. Thessaloniki CatGroup
και ΕΥΟΣΜΟΥ -Προφίλ Nikol Tsan - Zωοφιλικός Ευόσμου
και ΤΡΙΑΝΔΡΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Dimitris Miskos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 488&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Χριστίνα Βασδόκα
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 898&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Xristos Tsavos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 727&ref=mf

ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ - Στο παλιό Δημαρχείο (τώρα ΚΕΠ) - πληροφορίες ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΖΩΩΝ ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ - email olgazoa@yahoo.gr


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Προφίλ Vanessa Mel & Πηνελόπη Φλαούνα & Gena Merritt
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...158&ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ - ΦΟΚ (ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ, email lindousik9@yahoo.com

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟΥ - Προφίλ Strayshelp Greece
email info@strayshelp.gr
event http://www.facebook.com/strayshelp.gree ... 498&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΩ - Προφίλ Susan Mc Grane
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0618380&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΛΕΡΟΥ - "Φιλόζωοι της Λέρου" - "Leros Animal Lovers" - email info@leros-animal-lovers.gr

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΜΟΥ - Προφίλ Suzie Wikner

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ - Προφίλ Vassilia Mavraghani
event http://www.facebook.com/search/?post_fo ... a75d7c&q=V assilia+Mavraghani&init=quick&ref=search_preload#!/event.php?eid=129946837023094&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ - Πληροφ dianaparasxi@yahoo.gr
Ζακυνθινός Όμιλος Μέριμνας Ζώων

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΥ - Προφίλ φιλοζωικός Ναυπλίου ΟΙ ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΟΙ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...862&ref=search


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ - group Filozoikos Nea Filadelphia / Friends of Animals NF, προφίλ Helen Siwak
email poisoning@friendsofanimals-nf.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...4390011&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ - Προφίλ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ "ΚΙΒΩΤΟΣ" ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=127130823978538

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ -Προφίλ Tolis Sketos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...647&ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΗΦΙΣΣΙΑΣ- Προφίλ Milena Peklari-Manola
event http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4 ... 46&index=1

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Fragoula Dourmoussi

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - Προφίλ Efi Simaioforidou
event http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4 ... 528&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ & ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (ΖΩΟΦΟΡΟΣ)
Κ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ- πληροφορίες στο EMAIL mhoustoulaki@yahoo.gr

****ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΄Η ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΜΕ Κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΑΣ...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΗ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΩΝ

ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ:

14/6/2010-ΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ (Στείλτε pm στα προφίλ για συνεννόηση ή μπείτε στα events..) - press release in english follows.

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΧΑΡΤΗ ΣΤΟ
http://www.strayshelp.gr/index.php?o...pper&Itemid=91

video promo
http://www.adespoto.tv/watch_video.p...7b6ebbc88112b6

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (θα συμμετάσχει κ η Ζωοφιλική Ενωση Ηλιούπολης εκεί, καθώς και το GAWF) - Προφίλ Ritsa Anestopoulou
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 4287799395

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΓΕΡΑΚΑ - Προφίλ Adespota Zwa A
& ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ
email lefkaditi_vivi@hotmail.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...1783881&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ - Προφίλ Christina Loi
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0348364&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ - Προφίλ ΜΑΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΣΟΥΜΑΣ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...9731012&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΩΝ - Προφίλ Prokopi Vana
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0971443&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ - Προφίλ Μαρίζα Κόντου & ΟΙ ΕΦΤΑΨΥΧΕΣ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - Προφίλ Dimitris Seintaridis
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 658&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΥ - Προφίλ Vasw Tsaouli
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 032&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ - Προφίλ ACHAIC SOCIETY FOR THE CARE OF ANIMALS, PATRAS GREECE
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0554340&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ - Προφίλ Aliki Roussou. Thessaloniki CatGroup
και ΕΥΟΣΜΟΥ -Προφίλ Nikol Tsan - Zωοφιλικός Ευόσμου
και ΤΡΙΑΝΔΡΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Dimitris Miskos
και ΠΥΛΑΙΑΣ - Σωματείο Η ΑΓΑΠΗ email spazth@hotmail.com
και ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ email spazth@hotmail.com
και ΧΟΡΤΙΑΤΗ email spazth@hotmail.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 488&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Χριστίνα Βασδόκα
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 898&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Xristos Tsavos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 727&ref=mf

ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ - Στο παλιό Δημαρχείο (τώρα ΚΕΠ) - πληροφορίες ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΖΩΩΝ ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ - email olgazoa@yahoo.gr


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Gena Merritt
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...158&ref=search
& ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Προφίλ Vanessa Mel & Πηνελόπη Φλαούνα
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...7299774&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ - ΦΟΚ (ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ, email lindousik9@yahoo.com

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟΥ - Προφίλ Strayshelp Greece
email info@strayshelp.gr
event http://www.facebook.com/strayshelp.gree ... 498&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΩ - Προφίλ Susan Mc Grane
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0618380&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΛΕΡΟΥ - "Φιλόζωοι της Λέρου" - "Leros Animal Lovers" - email info@leros-animal-lovers.gr

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΜΟΥ - Προφίλ Suzie Wikner

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΥ - Συλλογος Προστασίας Ζώων Πάρου (PAWS)
email stellakosta@gmail.com

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ - Προφίλ Vassilia Mavraghani
event http://www.facebook.com/search/?post_fo ... a75d7c&q=V assilia+Mavraghani&init=quick&ref=search_preload#!/event.php?eid=129946837023094&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ - Πληροφ dianaparasxi@yahoo.gr
Ζακυνθινός Όμιλος Μέριμνας Ζώων

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΥ - Προφίλ φιλοζωικός Ναυπλίου ΟΙ ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΟΙ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...862&ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Anna Kotsia
{Φιλοζωϊκός Σύλλογος Θεσπρωτίας(υπό ίδρυση)}

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ - group Filozoikos Nea Filadelphia / Friends of Animals NF, προφίλ Helen Siwak
email poisoning@friendsofanimals-nf.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...4390011&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΗΣ - Εθελοντές Φιλόζωοι Ν.Μάκρης- Προφίλ Liana Konstantinou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ - Προφίλ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ "ΚΙΒΩΤΟΣ" ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=127130823978538

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ -Προφίλ Tolis Sketos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...647&ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΗΦΙΣΣΙΑΣ- Προφίλ Milena Peklari-Manola
event http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4 ... 46&index=1

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Fragoula Dourmoussi

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - Προφίλ Efi Simaioforidou
event http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4 ... 528&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ & ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (ΖΩΟΦΟΡΟΣ)
Κ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ- πληροφορίες στο EMAIL mhoustoulaki@yahoo.gr
ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΗΤΕΙΑΣ - προφίλ Heather Leigh - Animal Welfare Sitia


****ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΄Η ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΜΕ Κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΑΣ...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

20/6/2010
ΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ (Στείλτε pm στα προφίλ για συνεννόηση ή μπείτε στα events..) - press release in english follows.

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΧΑΡΤΗ ΣΤΟ
http://www.strayshelp.gr/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=91

video promo
http://www.adespoto.tv/watch_video.php? ... bbc88112b6

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ ( GAWF & Πανελλήνια Ένωση Φιλόζωων Ο ΑΡΓΟΣ) - Προφίλ Ritsa Anestopoulou
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=122394287799395

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΓΕΡΑΚΑ - Προφίλ Adespota Zwa A (και FAZOO Φάρμα Αδέσποτων)

& ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ
email lefkaditi_vivi@hotmail.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 881&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ - Προφίλ Christina Loi
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 364&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ - Προφίλ ΜΑΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΣΟΥΜΑΣ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 012&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ- Προφιλ Zoofiliki Enosi Ilioupolis

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΩΝ - Προφίλ Prokopi Vana
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 443&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΓ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ - ΟΙ ΕΦΤΑΨΥΧΕΣ (γατοσωματείο)

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - Προφίλ Dimitris Seintaridis
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 658&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΥ - Προφίλ Vasw Tsaouli
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 032&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ - Προφίλ ACHAIC SOCIETY FOR THE CARE OF ANIMALS, PATRAS GREECE
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 340&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ - Προφίλ Aliki Roussou. Thessaloniki CatGroup
και ΕΥΟΣΜΟΥ -Προφίλ Nikol Tsan - Zωοφιλικός Ευόσμου
και ΤΡΙΑΝΔΡΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Dimitris Miskos
και ΠΥΛΑΙΑΣ - Σωματείο Η ΑΓΑΠΗ email spazth@hotmail.com
και ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ email spazth@hotmail.com
και ΧΟΡΤΙΑΤΗ email spazth@hotmail.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 488&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑΣ - Προφίλ Stella Kirmizoglou
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 720&ref=nf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΞΥΛΟΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ - Προφίλ Mara Roussou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Χριστίνα Βασδόκα
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 898&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Xristos Tsavos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 727&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΙΕΟ ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ - ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΖΩΟΦΙΛΩΝ ΗΜΑΘΙΑΣ Ζ.Ω.Η email zoipets@gmail.com

ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ - Στο παλιό Δημαρχείο (τώρα ΚΕΠ) - πληροφορίες ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΖΩΩΝ ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ - email olgazoa@yahoo.gr


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Gena Merritt
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... ref=search
& ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ - Προφίλ Vanessa Mel & Πηνελόπη Φλαούνα
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 774&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ - ΦΟΚ (ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ, email lindousik9@yahoo.com

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟΥ - Προφίλ Strayshelp Greece
email info@strayshelp.gr
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 498&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΩ - Προφίλ Susan Mc Grane
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 380&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΛΕΡΟΥ - "Φιλόζωοι της Λέρου" - "Leros Animal Lovers" - email info@leros-animal-lovers.gr

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΤΜΟΥ - Προφίλ Suzie Wikner

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΥ - Συλλογος Προστασίας Ζώων Πάρου (PAWS)
email stellakosta@gmail.com

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ (AΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΩΝ) - Φιλοζωϊκός Σύλλος Λευκάδας, email mgiorgoual@yahoo.com


ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΧΙΟΥ - Προφίλ Alice Chica Chica Bloom
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 470&ref=mf
& Φιλοζωϊκός Σύλλογος Χίου
ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑΣ (Αργοστόλι) - Προφίλ Stacey Hames

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ - Προφίλ Olga Panagiotopoulou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ - Προφίλ Vassilia Mavraghani
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 094&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ - Πληροφ dianaparasxi@yahoo.gr
Ζακυνθινός Όμιλος Μέριμνας Ζώων

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΥ - Προφίλ φιλοζωικός Ναυπλίου ΟΙ ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΟΙ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑΣ - Προφίλ Anna Kotsia
{Φιλοζωϊκός Σύλλογος Θεσπρωτίας(υπό ίδρυση)}

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Filozoikos Lamias,
Φιλοζωικός Σύλλογος Φθιώτιδας (Φιλοζωικός Λαμίας)

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ - event
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 281&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ Π. ΦΑΛΗΡΟΥ - Φιλοζωϊκός Σύλλογος Παλαιού Φαλήρου
email rokon@hol.gr

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ - group Filozoikos Nea Filadelphia / Friends of Animals NF, προφίλ Helen Siwak
email poisoning@friendsofanimals-nf.com
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 011&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΗΣ - Εθελοντές Φιλόζωοι Ν.Μάκρης- Προφίλ Liana Konstantinou

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ - Προφίλ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ "ΚΙΒΩΤΟΣ" ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=127130823978538

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ -Προφίλ Tolis Sketos
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... ref=search

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗΣ - Προφίλ Maria Minou
(φιλοζωικο σωματειο Κατερινης "Ελπιδα και Στοργη")

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΗΦΙΣΣΙΑΣ- Προφίλ Milena Peklari-Manola
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 46&index=1

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑΣ - Προφίλ Fragoula Dourmoussi

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ - Προφίλ Efi Simaioforidou
event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... 528&ref=mf

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ & ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (ΖΩΟΦΟΡΟΣ)
Κ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ- πληροφορίες στο EMAIL mhoustoulaki@yahoo.gr

ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΗΤΕΙΑΣ - προφίλ Heather Leigh - Animal Welfare Sitia

ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ - Προφίλ Tonia Stamatopoulou


****ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΄Η ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΜΕ Κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΑΣ...

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - 2/6/2010
http://www.strayshelp.gr/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=66

----------


## douke-soula

απο το Δημαρχειο Πειραια 
η διαμαρτυρια βεβαια δεν ηταν τοσο σιωπηρη  γιατι οι τετραποδοι φιλοι
αποφασισαν οτι θελουν να πουν και κεινοι κατι
ενημερωσαμε αρκετους περαστικους για τον ασχημο θανατο που μπορει να προκαλεσει η φολα
στους αδεσποτους τετραποδους φιλους μας (και οχι μονο τους αδεσποτους)
διαβασαμε την προσευχη και γυρισαμε σπιτι μας

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Σούλα!!
Πόσα άτομα ήσασταν; Εγώ πήγα στην πλατεία Κοτζιά, πρέπει να ήμασταν το πολύ 200 άτομα (δυστυχώς), είχε αρκετά σκυλάκια και διαβάστηκαν και ονόματα ζώων που δηλητηριάστηκαν στο παρελθόν  :sad:  . Ήταν συγκινητικό, κάποια ανήκαν και σε ανθρώπους που ήταν εκεί.
Ξέχασα να πάρω τη φωτογραφική μου και δυστυχώς δεν έχω τραβήξει φωτό! Ήταν ωραία, ενημερωθήκαμε κτλ, αλλά μεταξύ μας  :eek:  . Δηλαδή τι να το κάνεις αν τα συζητάνε άνθρωποι που έχουν την ίδια άποψη επί του θέματος; Ποτέ δεν τα ακούνε αυτοί που πρέπει δυστυχώς.

----------


## douke-soula

δυστυχως στην διαμαρτυρια δεν ηταν παραπανω απο 50 ατομα
ομως επειδη στην πλατεια υπηρχαν πολλες εκδηλωσεις αρα και πολυ κοσμος
μοιραστηκαν φυλλαδια και μιλησαμε σε πολλους ανθρωπους 
και κυριως παιδια

----------

